# MeAndMyGolf Breaking100 program



## Capella (Apr 25, 2018)

Even though I've been playing golf for almost 4 years now and had lessons from several pros during that time, I have not broken 100 yet. Guess, I am just a bit hopeless. And, to be honest, it bugs me. So when MeAndMyGolf brought out a new series of videos pretty much promising to get you to break 100 in the course of six weeks, I was both highly sceptical and at the same time intrigued. They put their first video on YouTube for free (something they always do with their coaching programs, I think), but you have to sign up to get access to the rest of them. Signing up is either 32 pounds for the Breaking100 series or you can get a full access membership for all their content for 9.99 a month with a 30 day free trial.

After watching the first video I went to the golf course and driving range yesterday to give the drills and exercises a go and I was pretty pleased with it, so I did subscribe for the membership today. I figure, if the rest of the series is disappointing, I'll just leave again once the free trial period is over.

I plan to really commit to this; the recommended effort is putting in two practice sessions a week (50 range balls, some putting, some shortgame) plus 9 or 18 holes twice a week. So let's see if I can finally break 100 this season (in which case I will forever sing praise for MeAndMyGolf) or not (in which case I will silently resign to the fact that I am just not meant for any kind of athletic endeavour) 

The first video can be found here, in case anyone is interested:
https://youtu.be/ROEJS0LLRPo

I'll let you know how I get on.


----------



## NorwichBanana (Apr 25, 2018)

Best of luck, I remember the struggles of breaking 90, and it seems to be a mental block more so than ability. Just believe you can do it, and you sure will!


----------



## Junior (Apr 25, 2018)

Good luck.  You can do it :thup:


----------



## foreputt (Apr 25, 2018)

Good luck mate! 

I found this the other week after a few being unable to break 100 in medals, did the drills took them seriously and incorporated the half swing into pre shot routine and it has worked a treat. Played to my handicap of the stones resulting in a nice cut and confidence going into the season! Iâ€™ve only seen the first one but am considering signing up myself!

Hope you manage it, let us know which aspect you find particularly helpful too!


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 25, 2018)

Good luck! I really like the MeAndMyGolf duo. I don't think I'd ever pay to watch them, but they are really good on their videos. I learned a few things from them by watching their freebies they have on YouTube. I find them easy to understand and relate to.


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 25, 2018)

Good luck! Have had a lesson with Piers and played golf with Andy and they're great guys, explain the golf swing so clearly, hope the program helps - I'm sure you'll be shooting in the 90's in no time


----------



## User101 (Apr 25, 2018)

I've seen the vids but not watched them but, I bet any decent single figure capper can talk you round and get you breaking a ton purely on shot selection and execution.


----------



## foreputt (Apr 25, 2018)

i think the idea of this is that it rules out shot selection by focusing on the execution of your standard full shots and a high chip and low chip. I would love to have a single figure handicap to usher me round the course but that isnâ€™t an option for many. 

When you say talk you round do you mean act as a caddy in effect?


----------



## Curls (Apr 25, 2018)

Hi Capella,

I think any structured practice that you stick to will be a good thing, particularly in the short game. But the question is, what part of your game do you think is holding you back? When you compete with people who are shooting in the 90s (forget the low folks for now), what's the main difference? Are they outdriving you by a mile? Do they seem like better putters? Reason I'm asking is statistically you might be incorrect about where you think you're lacking, but mentally you will struggle if you always see yourself as a bad putter/driver/approcah play/pitcher etc etc. 

Breaking 100 for the first time will be great, and without seeing you play no one can advise you on how best to get there. Certainly sounds like a good idea to follow a plan. But one bit of advice I would say stands is don't add your score up! The last thing you want is realising you only need to bogey your last 3 holes to break 100. It'll be too much pressue. Once the mental barrier is breached then by all means, add up and try to beat that pressure. But first time it's best to just do it and realise after that you do have what it takes. Best of luck on your journey!!!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 25, 2018)

9.99 a month to watch some generic swing videos, and people complained that Crossfield was taking the mickey 

I think it is a clever trick to get people to pay for youtube golf swing/drill vidoes that are not specifically tailored to your specific issues as there are so many out there now.  I've watched a bit of their stuff and I do agree it is well explained and makes sense.  But I'd probably be too wary myself of the advice being a bit too generic or a bit too focused on having one way of swinging the club. But then again it may be that they feel that by getting people to focus on doing the basics right then that will get them below the 100 mark, and then to improve further you will need more tailored advice. Hope it works out well for the OP.


----------



## Curls (Apr 25, 2018)

Meant to say, this is worth a watch if you fancy something structured (he links the excel table below the video). Keep in mind this is college golf, some of the skills and numbers here are not going to be achievable by all, but like he says you might just take one or two things from it (and for me, its even the idea of having something so structured that I've never thought of before. I'm not sure I have the time to dedicate to this, but it has opened my eyes to what some folk do).

[video=youtube;6G6TENDh8dU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6G6TENDh8dU&app=desktop[/video]


----------



## Capella (Apr 25, 2018)

Curls said:



			But the question is, what part of your game do you think is holding you back?
		
Click to expand...

If I am to trust the stats app I am using, what's holding me back most is the putting. It does not feel that bad to me, though, even though, yeah, I could gain a few shots there for sure. Mentally I feel that what is holding me back the most is too many real misses (horrible fat shots, but also the occasional shank or even air shot) with all my long distance clubs. My tee shots are usually pretty good, but I have trouble covering the ground to the green. Shorter irons are a bit more reliable, so instead of trying to get my second shot as far down the fairway as possible (reaching the green is usually not an option anyway), I have begun to split it down into two mid- to short irons instead. Short game is actually okay most of the time. Bunkers are a bit hit and miss usually.

Good point about the score. I normally do make an effort to not add my score up in my head, especially not in a comp round. And I hate when I have a marker who feels it is her or his responsibility to remind me of the fact that I just need to double bogey the last two holes to break my handicap or something like that.


----------



## pieface (Apr 25, 2018)

I'm in the same boat, I'm 99% sure I'm going to break 100 in the weeks/months to come, I keep shooting 40-50 front 9 followed by a terrible back 9.


----------



## Curls (Apr 25, 2018)

Capella said:



			If I am to trust the stats app I am using, what's holding me back most is the putting.
		
Click to expand...

On average how many 3+ putts (including from off the green) would you say you have in a round? If it's more than 4 or 5 then yeah, you might either need a change of technique or a load of structured practice time. My first two rounds this season we 38 and 39 putt performances, and no, we're not talking a combined total of 25 miles  Last two rounds have had 1 three putt each. Just found a tiny change in grip and it all fell into place, so you may not be as far away as you think.



Capella said:



			too many real misses (horrible fat shots, but also the occasional shank or even air shot) with all my long distance clubs... trouble covering the ground to the green.
		
Click to expand...

Using your strategy of keeping it in play and only using mid irons to progress, do you still usually make greenside in 3 on a par 4? If so it might not really be that thats holding you back.



Capella said:



			Bunkers are a bit hit and miss usually.
		
Click to expand...

They are for everyone. Though there were a few threads on them recently and it seems plenty folk are using techniques that only really work if you have the sort of dry fluffy deep sand you find on American courses. The wet, compact, sometimes shallow, sometimes deep, sometimes fine, sometimes coarse variables we have in Europe demand a simpler strategy, which Bobmac demonstrated in a clip. Having one technique that you only vary your setup is great and increases confidence in what is essentially a confidence part of the game.



Capella said:



			a marker who feels it is her or his responsibility to remind me of the fact that I just need to double bogey the last two holes to break my handicap or something like that.
		
Click to expand...

Don't you just love those?! They don't mean any harm by it. Nothing wrong with stating at the start as you hand your card to someone "oh by the way, I know its silly but I'd really rather not know my score til the end, bit superstitious like that". If they tell you after that they're a numpty.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 25, 2018)

Hope it works. I enjoy their videos and they make some good, easy to understand and logical content. I've followed your progress since you joined and sure that you can break 100. Work hard on the series, but don't let the score and breaking 100 be a mill stone around your neck. Go out, have fun, trust the work you've done at the range and let the score come


----------



## Carpfather1 (Apr 25, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Hope it works. I enjoy their videos and they make some good, easy to understand and logical content. I've followed your progress since you joined and sure that you can break 100. Work hard on the series, but don't let the score and breaking 100 be a mill stone around your neck. Go out, have fun, trust the work you've done at the range and let the score come
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this ,donâ€™t put so much pressure on your self go out and enjoy your golf itâ€™ll happen ðŸ‘


----------



## User101 (Apr 25, 2018)

I played with a 21 capper tonight, hits a good ball now and again, never really hit any real bad shots but his choice of shots at times was terrible, like 4 iron out of fairway bunkers. I reckon I could cut easy 3 or 4 shots of a round of his if he'd listen to my advice....


----------



## pieface (Apr 25, 2018)

I quite regularly hit a long iron out of a bunker,  not really had it go wrong yet. If the bunker isn't really steep and the. All is sitting on the top then why not?


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 25, 2018)

Cabby said:



			I played with a 21 capper tonight, hits a good ball now and again, never really hit any real bad shots but his choice of shots at times was terrible, like 4 iron out of fairway bunkers. I reckon I could cut easy 3 or 4 shots of a round of his if he'd listen to my advice....
		
Click to expand...

100% cabby.   decison making is half the reason high handicaps bleed shots.  

if you can cut out duff shots then breaking 100 should be more than achievable.


----------



## User101 (Apr 25, 2018)

Their ambition and their ability get mixed up.


----------



## pendodave (Apr 26, 2018)

"3 wood off the deck is normally good", "I love my 60 degree wedge".... There is often a bit of cognitive dissonance in the air...

In the op's case, fixing the putting sounds like the obvious place to spend time, effort (and if necessary) money. Putting to at least an average level requires no strength and not much in the way of complicated motor skills.


----------



## Capella (Apr 26, 2018)

Actually there is a good reason that kind of resparked my ambition to break 100. My current official handicap is 32.5, which, due to the slope rating on our course, means that I get 37 shots on my par 72 homecourse. So a round of 109 shots at the moment is a pretty solid round for me. The best round I played on that course was a 104 (social round, not a comp).

Last week I played in a qualification comp for the WAGC (a worldwide amateur tournament), mostly because it was held at our home club and it is always a fun comp to be in. Even though I did not play that well (34 netto points), I did come in second in my handicap category F (mostly due to the fact that the field of 60 or so players was divided into 6 categories, so you really did not have that many opponents in your group). Which means I qualified for the German final, which will be held at the end of August. Now, the winners of the handicap categories A-E of that final will qualify for the team Germany that goes to the world final in Malaysia, all expenses paid. The players in category F can win a few prizes, but cannot progress to the final. Gettting my handicap cut to below 25.4 until the end of August would mean that I can compete for a spot on that team. I know, chances are minimal that I would make it, but I at least want a shot at it. And that means getting my handicap down to around 25 and that pretty much means being able to break 100 on my home course.

And I know that I can do this. Even with my relative short distances, I am able to reach all greens with one extra shot. I should be able to play solid bogey golf. What keeps getting in my way is stupid mistakes that add up: a shank here, a duffed chip shot there, an uphill putt left way too short ...

In that comp last week I was doing really well for a while. I stuck to the two-iron-shots-instead-of-a-hybrid strategy and felt very much in control. And then I put a ball in the water on our 15th and my game just fell apart (it was also just after a thunderstorm suspension during which my marker had kindly informed me that I was nett 5 under  ... I could have strangled her ...). I made three more points on the last 4 holes. I know such things always happen during a golf round, I just have to learn to deal with them better. And I think, having a structured practice plan and putting the work in is just going to give me more confidence there.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 26, 2018)

Have you tried something called the â€œthree goals methodâ€?


----------



## Capella (Apr 26, 2018)

ScienceBoy said:



			Have you tried something called the â€œthree goals methodâ€?
		
Click to expand...

That is pretty much what the two-iron-shots strategy is. With the difference that for me the second shot has to get me more to inside 100 yards from the green than 150, because 100 yards is still a well hit 7-iron for me.


----------



## Marshy77 (Apr 26, 2018)

Similar situation to yourself but I do break 100 maybe 1 out of 3 times if I'm playing fairly regulary. I would 100% recommend having a putting lesson. I was 3 sometimes 4 putting on occassions, 3 putting probably 3-5 holes a round which was killing me. I'd guess now I'm 3 putting only max 3 times a round and that's if I'm not concentrating. And a bunker lesson, my short game and bunker play is so much better than before. 

My mistakes are wrong club selection and pushing too much, when I relax and take each shot and give myself the time when walking up to the ball to think properly about the shot and then the next shot I score loads better. I need to play within myself more.


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 26, 2018)

You can easily think your way to a better score without having to improve your ability. 

A small example was when I was out with scouser.  I looked at his Comp scores and noticed more often than not he was taking double bogey or worse on the short par 3 13th.  He let me make his shot decisions for him one evening on the back 9 to see how things went.  On this particular hole I asked him what club could he hit that would leave him short of the green.  It is surrounded by two bunkers but leaves a clear entrance in front of the green. I told him our main objective was to not go in those bunkers.  He hit whatever iron we decided could not reach the bunkers and sure enough it came to rest about 10 short and right in front of the green. I said get your putter out and roll that up the slope and onto the green. 

He rolled it up to about 5 feet. Just missed par and tapped in for 4.  Essentially cutting 2 shots off his average round score. 


You can formulate similar plans for lots of holes and take out the possibility of running up cricket scores.   it may not be as satisfying as pinging a long shot onto the green but its a sure fire way to reduce your score.


----------



## DRW (Apr 26, 2018)

Breaking 100 is tough. If you hit the ball a similar distance to Joanne, Joanne would need to have an above average short game (chipping/putting especially and get out of bunkers 1st time) and not have many duffs/bad tops/air shots during the course of the whole round.

She generally keeps it in play due to lack of distance,  but she almost can not reach any par 4 & 5 in regulation, makes breaking 100 pretty tough as a result. If Joanne improved her putting especially and get rid of the 3 putts(she must have at least 5, 3 putts a round at a guess), then on her best days with just a few duffs etc I think she could break 100. She just reminded me that she scored 44 points once off 36, so maybe she has.

Do some quick analysis of your shots for the next couple of rounds(in particular on a good day) and it may give you the reasons why you haven't got over the line.

Wish you all the best with your target and hope you get there Capella.:thup:


----------



## Capella (Apr 26, 2018)

DarrenWilliams said:



			Breaking 100 is tough. If you hit the ball a similar distance to Joanne, Joanne would need to have an above average short game (chipping/putting especially and get out of bunkers 1st time) and not have many duffs/bad tops/air shots during the course of the whole round.

She generally keeps it in play due to lack of distance,  but she almost can not reach any par 4 & 5 in regulation, makes breaking 100 pretty tough as a result. If Joanne improved her putting especially and get rid of the 3 putts(she must have at least 5, 3 putts a round at a guess), then on her best days with just a few duffs etc I think she could break 100. She just reminded me that she scored 44 points once off 36, so maybe she has.

Do some quick analysis of your shots for the next couple of rounds(in particular on a good day) and it may give you the reasons why you haven't got over the line.

Wish you all the best with your target and hope you get there Capella.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Darren. Yeah from what I remember, my and Joanne's distances were pretty similar. I did put in some strength training over the winter, so maybe I have gained a few yards, but I don't think that it makes that much of a difference. I am using a statisctics tool offered by the German golf association (which is kind of practical, becasue the scores from all comp rounds are entered into their system anyway, so I only add the number of putts, which short game shots I used (categorized as pitch, chip, bunker shot or texas wedge) and if I hit the fairway off the tee. It is an amount of bookkeeping which I can easily handle on the edge of my scorecard during comp rounds without having to enter any info into my smartphone or the like and without holding anyone up. The tool then gives you an analysis of those entered rounds and tells you how many shots you lost or gained compared to the average of your handicap group. I usually gain shots in the long game, according to that, and lose shots in putting and (to a lesser extend) short game. But I don't really understand their analysis. I average 36 putts a round with an average of 3 3putts per round. Not perfect, for sure, but it claims I am losing 10 shots compared to the average. Now, what average category 5 player needs 26 putts a round? I am just not buying that.

I do lose shots in the shortgame, because even though that is actually the part of my game I practice the most (because it is hassle free and I simply love it, to be honest), I struggle bringing those shots to the course during the round. I am certain that that is more an issue of nerves and lack of concentration than a technical weakness. It is also where quite a few of those 3 putts come from, because instead of chipping or pitching the ball into a position from which I can hole out or at least comfortably 2 putt, I leave myself impossibly long putts after duffed or thinned chips.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 26, 2018)

Putting is key I find well that and keeping the ball in play 

When my driver is on I will be in a game with my dad, Iâ€™ll be on a par 4 in 3 but old one putt kev as I call him with his 100 yrd forwards 2 yards off the floor drive will always half the hole with 1 putting from all angles of the green!

Keep the ball in play and putt well

This year my scores have been all under 100 just by keeping my drives in play , putting has improved since I joined a par 3 course


----------



## DRW (Apr 26, 2018)

Capella said:



			. But I don't really understand their analysis. I average 36 putts a round with an average of 3 3putts per round. Not perfect, for sure, but it claims I am losing 10 shots compared to the average. Now, what average category 5 player needs 26 putts a round? I am just not buying that.

I do lose shots in the shortgame, because even though that is actually the part of my game I practice the most (because it is hassle free and I simply love it, to be honest), I struggle bringing those shots to the course during the round. I am certain that that is more an issue of nerves and lack of concentration than a technical weakness. It is also where quite a few of those 3 putts come from, because instead of chipping or pitching the ball into a position from which I can hole out or at least comfortably 2 putt, I leave myself impossibly long putts after duffed or thinned chips.
		
Click to expand...

I always look more at the near the green figures, so if around the green[within say 10 yards], I would be looking to chip and one putt ideally 50% + of the time. This is a weak part in my game last year and been working on this, as when I played before it was a strong part of my game. The chips ideally need to end within a max of 6 foot radius(ideally 4 foot). Once beyond on that distance the chance of sinking the putt is massively reduced.

If you are taking 3 or 4 most times from this distance that is not good for anyones scores.

From say 10 yards to 60 yards, I would have thought you would want to stop the getting down in 4 from this range to break 100. Getting down in two is a bonus, three should be standard.

At these distances Joanne are not great at, for her its mainly down to putting(she can miss putts from 1 foot and longer very easily, she has a bad technique but is happy to do what she does, as she doesn't really care, top wife. She only has one method to chip, the low runner and when she can use that she is pretty good). On her good days her driving and fairway shots are okay(lots of 'good' thins, but not to many bad tops/missing etc, thins don't really cost shots for Joanne, as the ball runs out to the same distance)

36 putts is to many for a 'shorter;(I say loosely and not meant in the wrong context, just a statement) hitter of the ball, as I would imagine like Joanne you have a lots of shots from the upto 60 yards and in, range from the green to get to the green in one/two over par.
As with golf, most things are easier said that actually done in golf, it is one infuriating game:rofl:


----------



## londonlewis (Apr 26, 2018)

Curls said:



			Don't you just love those?! They don't mean any harm by it. Nothing wrong with stating at the start as you hand your card to someone "oh by the way, I know its silly but I'd really rather not know my score til the end, bit superstitious like that". If they tell you after that they're a numpty.
		
Click to expand...

This reminds me of Will McGirt telling an acedote of talking to Tiger. 
McGirt and Tiger were practicing their putting when TW overheard WG say he never looks at the scoreboard on the course. Escpecially when he is coming down the last hole. 
Tiger walks over and says 'that's crazy. Do you think Kobe doesn't look at the time left whilst on court?' or something to that effect. 

I may have these exact details wrong but I think McGirt won the next week, and was checking the scoreboard on the final day.


----------



## Curls (Apr 26, 2018)

londonlewis said:



			This reminds me of Will McGirt telling an acedote of talking to Tiger. 
McGirt and Tiger were practicing their putting when TW overheard WG say he never looks at the scoreboard on the course. Escpecially when he is coming down the last hole. 
Tiger walks over and says 'that's crazy. Do you think Kobe doesn't look at the time left whilst on court?' or something to that effect. 

I may have these exact details wrong but I think McGirt won the next week, and was checking the scoreboard on the final day.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah true story, I think Tiger prefaced that with "you're an idiot". 

Good ole Tiger. Always making friends &#128512;


----------



## Sweep (Apr 27, 2018)

Good luck with this. Breaking through that next barrier is always hard but so rewarding when it happens and believe me, it will. I admire your determination.
From what you say, it sounds like your home course is quite tough and that just makes things harder. Always lots of pitfalls and that can get frustrating when you are getting close to your target. If you can break 100 there you can break it pretty much anywhere.
 Keep us posted. I am looking forward to hearing how you get on.


----------



## Jasonr (Apr 27, 2018)

Sorry Capella, bit late to this thread but I wish you all the best.

I spent ages trying to break 100 and you will be pleased to know that once done breaking 90 came a lot quicker (to be fair I only did it once and I was in-between jobs and playing a lot).

I am now back in the same position as you after a very long hiatus from the sport and will be watching this thread with interest.

Good luck


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (May 21, 2018)

May be a little too early, and not wanting to put pressure on but this thread popped into my head and just wondered how you're getting on?

Have you found the website, tutorials and challenge helpful in the initial stage?


----------



## shortgame (May 21, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Good luck! Have had a lesson with Piers and played golf with Andy and they're great guys, explain the golf swing so clearly, hope the program helps
		
Click to expand...

Same here, they are genuine nice guys and very easy to get on with and their advice in my experience is spot on


----------



## shortgame (May 21, 2018)

Cabby said:



			I played with a 21 capper tonight, hits a good ball now and again, never really hit any real bad shots but his choice of shots at times was terrible, like 4 iron out of fairway bunkers. I reckon I could cut easy 3 or 4 shots of a round of his if he'd listen to my advice....
		
Click to expand...

Well said - see it all the time &#128077;

Better shot selection and better thinking in general can be the lowest hanging fruit to better scores and easier to master (in theory !) than technical improvements


----------



## Capella (May 21, 2018)

I must admit that I was a bit distracted by getting my new Cobra irons and fiddling with the Cobra CONNECT system the last few times I went to the range or the course, so I have not been practicing according to the program.

I do the putting drills regularly and find them very helpful. As for the drills on the range ... I don't think that ballstriking is my issue at the moment (except for finding the strike with the new irons ... not quite there yet, they just set up to the ball totally different from my old ones and I tend to leave them a tad open, but that's not something the Breaking100 program is going to help me with). 

The MeAndMyGolf videos are good, they are well structured, easy to understand and Piers and Andy come across as genuinely nice guys (which they are in real life as well btw. I met them at Faro airport once and they were really super friendly). But I am not sure the videos will help me in breaking 100. I do have all the tools and skills I need for that. I just need all those tools and skills to work, for once, all on the same day. But I still think I will stay on the Vip membership plan for a while. There is a lot of great content on their site and they really take the time to answer all comments/questions which are posted.


----------



## MadAdey (May 23, 2018)

garyinderry said:



			100% cabby.   decison making is half the reason high handicaps bleed shots.  

if you can cut out duff shots then breaking 100 should be more than achievable.
		
Click to expand...

I am a big believer in this too. High handicappers need some lessons to get some kind of swing to use, then they need to learn how to navigate around the course. Duff shots do not stop people breaking 100, but bad decisions do. Trying to hit a low punched 5i through a 5 yard gap that is 20 yards away is crazy. More often than not the higher handicapper will hit the tree, end up in more trouble and then have to come out sidewards leaving them a 150 yard shot for their 4th. Where jump back a shot and you could have knocked it out leaving an 80 yard shot for your 3rd.

Monty said years ago that before you go out spending hundreds on a new set of clubs thinking that it will drop your score, give him half of what your gonna spend, stick with your current clubs and he will guarantee to knock 5 shots off.


----------



## londonlewis (May 24, 2018)

What MadAdey said is a really good point and will definitely be great advice to a lot of golfers but not all, I think. 

Surely it's a bit like a flow chart, which will be really difficult to write in this box and I don't have the time to create one and attach. 

But it would be a bit like; 
Do you lose most of your shots on the coure because of poor tee shots? 
Yes
Is this because you put yourself in difficult positions, like in the trees / out of bounds / in a hazard? 
Yes - you need to hit the ball straight - learn this and your scores will come down 

No (to the above question)
Ok, do you find the fairway but often leave yourself a difficult shot? 
Yes - you need to work on course management. Think one shot ahead, what shot would leave you the best chance of hitting a good shot next? 

Or if the answer to the first questions was no. 
You hit the fairway with your tee shot but struggle to hit a good second shot. Does your approach to the green typically finish more than 10 yards away from the green? 
Yes - this is what you need to focus on

Or No - your approach to the green finishes within 5 yards of the green? 
Yes - you need to work on your chipping 

Or - I often hit GIR - you need to focus on your putting

etc... ... 

I would imagine that a lot of high handicappers could genuinely benefit from two main things; 
Improvements in the short game - chipping, pitching, bunkers and putting
Improvements to course management 

It won't be a cure all for everyone, some people just won't break 100 ever, but for those that should and currently don't, I would say these two areas will help them the fastest.


----------

